# Recommendation for trees to line driveway



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

My gravel driveway is approx. 400' long in the Texas hill country. I am looking for suggestions as not much on internet can be found for the best trees to plant along a driveway. Wife is going for Wow factor when driving down it. House is between Marble Falls, TX and Bertram, Thanks for all ideas.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Live oaks.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Oaks or pecans 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love pecan trees & have an orchard here. They are very messy. They will drop every leaf & you will pick up branches all the time.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

three pecans in my yard come get them and the mess oaks but be ready to water them


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Possumhaw's


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

FLAT FISHY said:


> three pecans in my yard come get them and the mess oaks but be ready to water them


Yup so true. You water oaks correctly they will grow 4ft a year. But they are hardy & live forever. I'd like to plant my drive but I'd never reap the rewards. Great trees.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll never own another pecan.
I would say Nuttall Oak, but not sure about the hill country.
Look around in here:
http://www.nativnurseries.com/p-24-nuttall-oak-quercus-nuttallii.aspx

http://www.nativnurseries.com/


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

There's a place down the road from me that lined their drive with the crepe myrtles that get tall and are so dark red they're almost not red anymore.This past summer,when they bloomed,folks would stop on the road,get out and take pictures.I even saw an old man set up his eisle(sorry about spelling) and was painting a pic.No pecan hulls or dead sticks to always be picking up and no acorns.Another place near here has a few fruit cocktail trees that are nice trees,and when they bloom in the spring,the colors are so unbelievable,they're car stoppers.I love my pecan trees,but never again near a drive or the house.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Crepe Myrtles are cool but you will be trimming them every year. Yes you will have to trim the oaks but not every year. I just cut a few branches to open up the middle & a few bottom limbs & there good for 2 to 3 years. Good luck!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Post pics of the driveway and surrounding areas at the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

When I think of something to plant along driveway, I would want something which is really majestic and very eye pleasing. 

The Bald Cypress is such a tree. I have four of them in my yard and they are each specimen trees....very beautiful, majestic. In the fall, they are show great color...but also do drop the "leaves". I had misgivings about the knees, but that has proven to be absolutely no problem. 

I love 'em. Very easy to grow...and everyone who sees mine comment on how they wish they had some. 

Oaks are nice trees and so are many others, but the Cypress are really special to me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> When I think of something to plant along driveway, I would want something which is really majestic and very eye pleasing.
> 
> The Bald Cypress is such a tree. I have four of them in my yard and they are each specimen trees....very beautiful, majestic. In the fall, they are show great color...but also do drop the "leaves". I had misgivings about the knees, but that has proven to be absolutely no problem.
> 
> ...


State tree of la, great wood to build boats out of.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

redexpress said:


> I'll never own another pecan.
> I would say Nuttall Oak, but not sure about the hill country.
> Look around in here:
> http://www.nativnurseries.com/p-24-nuttall-oak-quercus-nuttallii.aspx
> ...


I'm another fan of the Nuttall Oak.
If the OP can supply water for a couple of years while they establish they will outgrow just about any tree.
In about 10 years he could have the tunnel effect on his driveway with a spacing of 30' between the trees.
They do attract deer because of the large acorns.
This one was planted 20 years old and is huge.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are several types of Texas natives to choose from; I believe TAMU may be a place to research on line. I would probably choose live oaks spaced properly such that you get a funnel eventually if you keep watering them.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm still waiting on a pic to see what kind of dirt your working with. Don't know if there's a bunch of rock along the driveway and in the soil? Is it on a hill? Is it in a low area where water collects? What kind of trees surround the area? What is the overall look that will accommodate what your wanting? Eff it! Just plant live oaks!! That's easy enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for everyones opinion. I ended up going different route and planted 4 16' maples and 2 12' red oaks near my house. I was planning to plant only 3 maples but after company showed up with extras plus reds and elms, I decided to spend the money on house than driveway. Driveway already has some native oaks and cedar so it doesnt look bad.

The driveway ground is real rocky but house has alot better dirt from when house was built. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Trees look awesome after install and completly changed the appearance of house. If anyone is needing trees, I highly recommend Albert from txtreesource.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I planted 6 inch caliber Shumard Red Oaks and staggered them 50 feet apart down my drive. I have red crepes between the trees.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Trees to consider*

You might give some serious consideration to Little Gem Magnolia trees; these trees grow in an upright pyramidal shape; not too large in width and grow about 25 ft. tall; they are hardy, evergreen and flower during the spring and summer. Don't confuse this tree with the typical southern Magnolia. If you plant them about 35 to 45 feet apart, you will have an evergreen stand of flowering long lived trees.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

juan said:


> I planted 6 inch caliber Shumard Red Oaks and staggered them 50 feet apart down my drive. I have red crepes between the trees.


I bet those oaks drop a ton of leaves every year.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Mulberry


:walkingsm


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Red Oaks drop leaves yes but so do my 100 year old Pecan trees. Leaf drop no
problem with Northers coming as it blows leafs away


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree w/Juan...leaves make terrific compost.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw a driveway near Kerrville that was lined with mountain laurals,and it was killer purty.They keep them trimmed to make them grow into trees instead of a bush like crepe myrtles.


----------

